# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Trasvases >  Fecoam reclama al Gobierno central un trasvase inmediato entre 30 y 50 Hm3

## F. Lázaro

¿Por qué no la cogen de Alarcón, que todavía está a un 50%? Van a dejar la cabecera del Tajo peor que el mar de Aral.




> http://www.infoagro.com/noticias/201...e_del_tajo.asp
> 
> *Cooperativas agrarias piden un trasvase urgente del Tajo*
> 
> *La situación del campo murciano por la falta de agua no es solo grave, sino de UVI; poniendo en peligro más de 100.000 empleos.*
> 
> 02/10/2015
> 
> La Federación de Cooperativas Agrarias de la Región de Murcia, *Fecoam, reclama al Gobierno central que apruebe de forma inmediata en Consejo de Ministros un trasvase de entre 30 y 50 hectómetros cúbicos para la cuenca del Segura*. El presidente de la organización, Santiago Martínez Gabaldón, ha explicado esta mañana en rueda de prensa que la situación del campo murciano por la falta de agua no es solo grave, sino de UVI, lo que pone en peligro los más de 100.000 empleos directos e indirectos que genera el sector en toda la comunidad. 
> ...

----------

Jonasino (03-oct-2015),NoRegistrado (03-oct-2015),pyter (03-oct-2015),termopar (03-oct-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

A ver si se cumple por una vez el refran de "contra el vicio de pedir..."

----------


## NoRegistrado

Alarcón no lo nombran porque la mayoría es agua para Valencia, y entre ellos no se pisan. Prefieren pisar a los ribereños del Tajo.

Me queda la duda de si el nuevo límite no trasvasable ha pasado a 336 Hm3 el día 01/10/2015 con el inicio del año hidrológico o el 01/01/2016. lo preguntaré.

 De todas maneras, con el Memorándum, el límite inferior es violable y se lo darán. Y más aún en época preelectoral.

Saludos. Miguel

----------

